

JsFiddle: a REPL for web development - mustpax
http://jsfiddle.net/

======
necolas
Yep, JsFiddle is brilliant.

There are a few others too.

<http://jsbin.com> \- Not as many features as JsFiddle and the preview is on a
separate page. The HTML/CSS/JS isn't kept completely apart either.

<http://cssdesk.com> \- Primarily for CSS/HTML. Preview is automatically
updated.

<http://mootools.net/shell/> \- Similar but more Mootools-centric; fewer
features etc than JsFiddle.

~~~
amadeus
You can see your results on their own page by appending /show to a saved
fiddle, see:

<http://jsfiddle.net/amadeus/5y5nE/show/>

Also, it's recommended to use jsFiddle over Mootools Shell, since MooShell is
essentially a really old version of jsFiddle, and will eventually be removed
from mootools.net

~~~
necolas
I was aware that you can see the results on their own page. What I meant was
that not having to switch between views is one of jsfiddle's strengths over
jsbin. Edited my earlier reply to remove the misleading 'but'.

Thanks for the info about MooShell. I don't use it but wasn't aware it was to
be killed off.

------
grannyg00se
It really is great for fiddling with html,css,and javascript all on the same
screen without having to deal with a complicated development environment or
separate files.

It would be a nice platform for teaching basics, or even introducing something
new.

~~~
csomar
Some Stackoverflow members use it to paste solution and prove that it works :)

------
wallfly
How amazingly cool is this!

<http://jsfiddle.net/michaelsbradleyjr/sZUtU/>

I had not really tinkered with flapjax on the client-side until tonight, but
jsfiddle sparked my instincts to really fiddle with something I had been
delaying fiddling (or "tinkering") with.

So, thank you, jsfiddle! I think you're going to make for a powerful
creativity enhancer. :-D

------
hermanthegerman
Would be nice to have a preloaded example - i had to look at the screen for
half a minute just to sort out all the elements that don't make immediate
sense if there's not context that you're accustomed to..

~~~
rsobers
Here you go: <http://jsfiddle.net/derek/Vjxt2/>

~~~
thomasfl
Cool! Showing a twitter feed using YQL is a great example. Is there a gallery
somewhere of cool javascript widgets?

------
GrooveStomp
Very nice. There was a different tool I used for prototyping html, but it
wasn't as nice and intuitive as this. For now it's bookmarked so I can look at
it in more depth later.

------
Tycho
I think Panic should update Coda to allow a similar 4-square split of the
window. Currently you can split the window as many times as you want, but they
all have to be the same orientation (ie. You could have 4 rows _or_ 4 columns.

But yes jsfiddle is great. Note that you can load more resources into it, like
KnockoutJS, and use them to. It also does automatic version control (well, the
version number increments when you press save, but the old URL still works). I
first discovered it in the Stackoverflow JS chartroom, where everyone was
using it. I showed a lecturer at university, and now lots of people there are
'fiddling.'

------
simons
I recently wrote a little throwaway blogpost that used the embed ability of
jsFiddle ([http://breakfastdinnertea.co.uk/blog/keep-those-rows-line-
li...](http://breakfastdinnertea.co.uk/blog/keep-those-rows-line-little-
jquery-snippet/) \- excuse the pig ugly design et al). I found it an absolute
joy to work with. It also provides nice fork abilities for any ensuing
discussion / counter arguments on Twitter or wherever.

------
wahnfrieden
JSFiddle is great for embedding code examples in a library's docs too.
Highcharts uses them in the API reference, and it's outstandingly useful.

------
butu
jsfiddle is really good. I like the auto indenting feature it is doing pretty
well. One small feature request :) it would be better if it shows error some
box or some thing. So it would be easy to quickly rectify instead of going
through the syntax check somewhere else.

------
aufreak3
nice! .. one weird UI effect though - when you mouse-over one of the three
HTML/CSS/Javascript boxes, the box label disappears!

~~~
catshirt
on the contrary, surely a feature.

------
swannodette
A wonderful project written in MooTools- IMHO, a civilized and superior JS
toolkit if your JS environment is homogenous/sane.

~~~
catshirt
surely the stability of your architecture is not dependent on the library you
use?

unless of course your library defines your architecture- but i wouldn't
consider a library of that nature a "toolkit".

~~~
wahnfrieden
It is, to some degree. For one, you buy into certain module management systems
when you choose a library like jQuery, Dojo, MooTools. Another example: you
buy into unique implementations of promises which are used throughout the
library. If you used jQuery before 1.5, you didn't even have them and had to
use callbacks -- that definitely impacts your architecture.

------
michaelty
MDC, use this!

~~~
gkoberger
The developer, Piotr Zalewa, currently works at Mozilla.

